#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  ITM Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placement, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About :* The IAMR Group constitutes four different institutions offering programmes in Sciences, Health Care, Management and numerous disciplines of Engineering. We are a self financed, vibrant, young group of institutions established to meet the aspiratious of the youth in the foregoing areas. While the sciences, health care and management institutions are located on Delhi  Meerut highway, the Engineering colleges are located on Meerut-Bagpat road in lush green sprawling campuses.

We equip our students to face the challenges of industry and society with multi-tasking skills through multidisciplinary education. We deliver integrated curriculum that consists of diverse set of courses, project work, seminars, laboratory work, etc. We encourage regular interaction with the industry and focus on all round development of the students.

*Branches*

B Tech in CSEB Tech in ITB Tech in ECEB Tech in CivilB Tech in ME*Fee Structure :*

INR 64,000/- PA

*Campus Facilities
*
LibraryComputer LabsHostels*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: Meeut institute of engineering and technology, Meerut 2013 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------

